# avi to dv



## newmacguy2 (May 31, 2003)

Other than Quicktime Pro, how can I convert avi files to DV files.  I want to edit them in IMovie.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Ugg (May 31, 2003)

There is a program called avi to mov, check for it on versiontracker.  It doesn't work with all avi codecs though...


----------



## newmacguy2 (May 31, 2003)

Thanks for the info.  Pardon my ignorance, but I end up with a mov file.  I want the file to be something I can open in Imovie.  Any suggestions?

Dave


----------



## madscientist (Jun 3, 2003)

http://www.bensoftware.com/

btv (may need the pro version) will convert from pretty much any format to any other format, including DV streams


----------



## Androo (Jun 3, 2003)

go to bensoftware.com and look up btv, it can convert stuff into like any format... it does wonderful things.


----------



## newmacguy2 (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks guys.  I tried the BTV. It works great!!!

Dave


----------



## Androo (Jun 3, 2003)

ALSO try Firestarter FX, it does wonderful things.


----------

